# BoSe. Use if expired?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so I need to give my bucks a shot of Bo-Se. It is expired. Can I go ahead and give it now and then give more when I get a new bottle? Will it hurt or just not be as effective?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How long expired?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

2012. I know it's been awhile. My 5 year old buck sounds like his knees are cracking? I just want to get something into him. Will get more from my vet asap.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it an unopened bottle or has it been used?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It's been used


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know using meds a couple of months past expirations , but I'm not sure of a couple of years ……..i would be afraid , some meds can have a adverse affect ….


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I wouldn't use it.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok I won't use it then. Vet isn't open till Monday but I can wait


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm still using my bottle of BO-SE that expired in 2011. No problems and none of the kids are born with weak legs like they are if I don't use BO-SE.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

same here


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok thanks. I'm gonna get a new bottle just to be safe but. Hate waiting half a bottle


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Generally speaking, most medications and supplements just lose their effectiveness past their expiration date. My mother is a nurse, and she's notorious for hanging on to meds far beyond their expiration. No one has ever had any ill effects from it, though you might need to take two pills where one would normally be effective. However, it does depend on the medication. Some use different stabilizers than others. If you're having concerns, you probably should just get a new bottle. You can always keep the old one as a super stand-by option if you want.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I always ask the vet about expired meds -safest way. Also I have started using the Selenium gel as I really don't like doing shots if I can find another way and have recently put out free choice selenium from Caprine supply instead of the gel. I worried about that at first but saw on another goat forum that quite a few people had good results with it. My girls barely take any so hopefully things will continue to go well. My mineral mix also has selenium in it. I think the goats only take what they need.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

ariella42 said:


> Generally speaking, most medications and supplements just lose their effectiveness past their expiration date. My mother is a nurse, and she's notorious for hanging on to meds far beyond their expiration. No one has ever had any ill effects from it, though you might need to take two pills where one would normally be effective. However, it does depend on the medication. Some use different stabilizers than others. If you're having concerns, you probably should just get a new bottle. You can always keep the old one as a super stand-by option if you want.


Expired injectable medications have more dangers than expired oral medications. 
Multi dose injectables contain a preservative to prevent bacterial growth. Every time the seal is punctured, even with a new sterile needle, tiny particles are introduced into the bottle. The preservative kills anything virulent that may be introduced when the seal is punctured. If the preservative is three years out of date, it will not work as well as it should or at all and you are risking injecting bacteria directly into your animal. Also, there is always the possibility of the preservative degrading and becoming toxic passed its expiration dates. The small benefit of using an expired injectable med is not worth the risk of harm it may cause to the animal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to have found this thread! I still have a bit over half a bottle and mine expired in August... I hated to have to toss it and buy a new one when it cost so much! 
I'll use it this spring for does and kids and then probably get a new one  glad I don't have to rush out for a new one now though!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Had a question, kidding season is coming up and I want to have some BoSe on hand. 

Say I order a new bottle from valley vet, when would the normal expiration date be? If that makes any sense...Or how long should I expect to be able to use it? A few months? A year? more? I'm planning to buy a new bottle every year. 

How often or when do you give it to pregnant does and at what dose? I want to go ahead and give it to kids too once they are born, just incase. What age and how much? 

Is it given SQ? What size needle is best? 

If does and kids need it, should my buck need it too? Maybe a yearly dose or something? Or no?

Just going through my goat folder and trying to find any info that I'm missing. Want to write it down in there, and add everything to my goat kit. 

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually it lasts for a while. Give SQ.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just keep the top clean and always use a needle one time. Wipe off the rubber top with a an alcohol wipe, let it dry then stick the needle in to withdrawl the Bo-Se. It is a vet prescribed drug, so ask for a late expiration date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, keep it refrigerated in the door.


----------

